# Bilder halbtransparent machen...



## stain (20. Februar 2007)

Morgen,

ich habe gehört man kann mit PNG-Dateien Bilder halbtransparent machen...
Stimmt dies wirklich?
Und wenn ja, mit welchem Programm könnte ich dies machen?

Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## chritz tosh (20. Februar 2007)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich habe gehört man kann mit PNG-Dateien Bilder halbtransparent machen...
> Stimmt dies wirklich?
> ...



Hi Stephan, 

ja, das funktioniert 1. wunderbar und 2. mit Photoshop. Am besten über "Für Web speichern" und PNG24 auswählen, basta! 

Grüße, Chris.


----------



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

halbtransparent.... klar geht das! aber man muss doch wirklich kein fast 100 mb(liege ich da richtig) download für die trail abwarten, wenn man das mit gimp2 einfach hinbekommt.ist ganz einfach und dauert mit download nicht länger als ein paar minuten(download 6-7 mb)


----------



## stain (6. April 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Also ich habe zwar von Photoshop mal die Demo heruntergeladen, um zu sehen wovon alle so schwärmen und ich bin auch begeistert.
Da es wie gesagt nur eine Demo ist, benutze ich Gimp.^^


----------

